# Email Newsletter Not Sending?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 22, 2006)

Rich,

I tried sending an email to all registered users about the new board.
I never got an email.
How do we know it working or not?

Also, is there a way to move the "most used" smilies into the smilie box instead of having to hit "more?"

I'd move the purple guy, the drinker spitting, smug, stick out tongue - and replace them with candle, ditto, thumb up and thumb down.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 22, 2006)

I got the e-mail.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 22, 2006)

came to me...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Devin (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 22, 2006)

I got the email too.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 22, 2006)

I got an email.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 22, 2006)

I didn't get it. 

Wonder why?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2006)

Matt,

Please see the super-secret thread that only Generals are allowed to read.


----------

